# MCO Alamo Car Rental



## 1st Class (Jan 15, 2016)

Opinions, please...  

Anyone ever use carrentalsavers.com?  I've got an Alamo reservation at the end of this month, but I found a better rate through this site.  The savings is only $20 and it requires that I pay at the counter, which I would like to avoid.  I like using the kiosks to save time.

I've used carrentalsavers.com in the distant past to get coupon codes, but that option is apparently no longer available.  I would also appreciate it if anyone has current Alamo codes to share.  We're signed up as Insiders as well.  Thanks.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 15, 2016)

I would think, put not positive, that paying at the counter is the same as paying at the kiosk.

I just rented from Alamo in PHX and got in line to "pay at the counter" through Costco.  I was directed to a kiosk by a manager and the cost remained the same.



I think, again no proof, that the distinction would be pay at the counter vs. paying on line at the time the ressie is made.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 15, 2016)

I have not used carrentalsavers, but have rented Alamo at MCO and at hotel across from Disney Springs. I've rented thru UndercoverTourist.com which got in the rental car business in 2015. Even better news: my Amex online account had special offers including cash back from Undercovertourist (I think $30 cash back for purchase over $150).


----------



## 1st Class (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.

When we rented from Alamo last winter we had quite a long wait, so I'd like to avoid the long lines at the counter if possible.  I've always rented directly from the car rental agency, not a 3rd party, and what I really should have asked in my original post was "is there a difference between renting from the 3rd party vs renting from Alamo.com"?  I feel more secure renting directly from Alamo.

Weimaraner, at your suggestion I looked at Undercover Tourist but it looks like I have to buy theme park tix to get to the car rental prices.  Is that correct?  We already have theme park passes.  I have an AMEX account.  Is the discount through AMEX or UT?


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 15, 2016)

1st Class said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> When we rented from Alamo last winter we had quite a long wait, so I'd like to avoid the long lines at the counter if possible.  I've always rented directly from the car rental agency, not a 3rd party, and what I really should have asked in my original post was "is there a difference between renting from the 3rd party vs renting from Alamo.com"?  I feel more secure renting directly from Alamo.
> 
> Weimaraner, at your suggestion I looked at Undercover Tourist but it looks like I have to buy theme park tix to get to the car rental prices.  Is that correct?  We already have theme park passes.  I have an AMEX account.  Is the discount through AMEX or UT?



My rental was from Alamo through Costco which also gave me a free second driver.  The kiosk never asked for my Costco card which was the subject of a different thread.  I had my printed reservation and I believe the manager took my paper and let the machine scan the bar code but I not 100% on that.


----------



## 1st Class (Jan 15, 2016)

We have no Costco near us, so we are not members, and I wouldn't want to risk it without paid membership.  Alamo no longer offers the free 2nd driver with their insider program.  That was a nice feature while it lasted.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 15, 2016)

1st Class said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> When we rented from Alamo last winter we had quite a long wait, so I'd like to avoid the long lines at the counter if possible.  I've always rented directly from the car rental agency, not a 3rd party, and what I really should have asked in my original post was "is there a difference between renting from the 3rd party vs renting from Alamo.com"?  I feel more secure renting directly from Alamo.
> 
> Weimaraner, at your suggestion I looked at Undercover Tourist but it looks like I have to buy theme park tix to get to the car rental prices.  Is that correct?  We already have theme park passes.  I have an AMEX account.  Is the discount through AMEX or UT?



I really hate the wait too so I was able to take my confirmation from Undercover Tourist and do the online check in in advance of the trip on Alamo website and then go directly to kiosk to avoid the line. Super easy - about 5 minutes at kiosk and I was on my way. Undercover Tourist provided two confirmation numbers - one was for the Alamo system. I did purchase tickets for Legoland or other park the first time but wasn't needed for 2nd rental. I thought I read there was it really wasn't mandatory to purchase tickets but they may have changed policy.  The discount was from Amex - if you go to your Amex account online there are special offers listed and Undercover Tourist was listed. Here's some good info on car rentals.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 16, 2016)

1st Class said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> When we rented from Alamo last winter we had quite a long wait, so I'd like to avoid the long lines at the counter if possible.  I've always rented directly from the car rental agency, not a 3rd party, and what I really should have asked in my original post was "is there a difference between renting from the 3rd party vs renting from Alamo.com"?  I feel more secure renting directly from Alamo.
> 
> Weimaraner, at your suggestion I looked at Undercover Tourist but it looks like I have to buy theme park tix to get to the car rental prices.  Is that correct?  We already have theme park passes.  I have an AMEX account.  Is the discount through AMEX or UT?



I am pretty sure that when you rent through Car Rental Savers, that your reservation is still directly with Alamo. Just like a Costco reservation. You are booking through a third party that is getting paid a commission by the rental agency. You can still cancel at any time. So it is really no different than booking directly with Alamo. Using companies like Expedia or Priceline where you pay up front is a little more of a gamble if the price drops lower than what you paid. We have used Car Rental Savers before and I wouldn't have a problem doing it again.

I agree with csxjohn, paying at the kiosk is the same as paying at the counter. You may even be able to checkin online.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 16, 2016)

Take a look at AutoSlash.com.  Odds are pretty good that you'll save even more.

I've been using them for years.  You make a car rental reservation (either through them or elsewhere) and give them your reservation information (if you booked elsewhere) and they'll automatically check for better rates all the way up until the day of your reservation.

I just had a car rental in Vegas that was initially $200 and by the time I picked up the car, they had dropped the price to $89 and had even upgraded me to a luxury car (I got a Volvo S80!).  The savings aren't always that dramatic, but I'm always confident that I got the best deal possible.


----------



## hajjah (Jan 16, 2016)

I always use Alamo at MCO with no problems.  I book via Alamo directly using the discount codes from carrentalsavers.com.   The codes have not been updated so far for 2016, but some still work.  I'm checking for a rental at MCO in February for 10 days using 
Code: AU2291VYT  and Contract ID:  7014926.  Carrentalsavers is cheaper right now, but sometimes it's worth it to book directly with Alamo and use the Online check in 24 hours before the rental.  This way you go directly to the cars and *avoid the kiosk and rental counters*.  This method worked for us at least four times last year at MCO.  The lines at the counters were pretty long.  We did the same thing last September in Vegas.  The lines in Vegas were wrapped around the facility.


----------



## classiclincoln (Jan 16, 2016)

Staying at Grande Vista (just booked a few nights there for a quick business/pleasure long weekend) and booked a compact car through Hotwire from Alamo picking it up at Orlando Airport.  Got to the counter at 11:30 pm and waited almost a half an hour to get taken care of.  After they tried to upgrade me to a larger car, was told to go to the garage and take any compact car there.  Got to the garage and there were no compact cars at all!  Went to the booth and a woman said "follow me".  On the way, she told us that they were out of compact cars and we could have a van.  Didn't want a van; van driving days are loong goone.  After a few minute conversation, she allowed us to take the last convertible (Mazda M3); "if you want the convertible, take it".

Glad we didn't pay for an upgrade....

Oh, and the kicker was that one of the counter guys upgraded the guy in front of me from a Mustang to a BMW!


----------



## 1st Class (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks to all for your advice and suggestions.  Here is what I've found out:

UT now requires that you purchase a ticket for access to car rentals.  I haven't yet tried the AMEX route.  Will do that today.

Alamo now requires $10/day for the additional driver unless using a corporate contract.

I've been signed up with autoslash since the fall and Alamo never appears on the list.  Michaael, you got the best deal ever!

I will try carrentalsavers if I can get a better price than Alamo offers directly.

Hajjah:  This code "AU2291VYT" isn't working for me.  Is the # correct and is it a coupon code?  The other one works fine but doesn't affect the price I already have.

I like Alamo because they are in terminal, the cars are clean and I've never had any problems with them.  The others, mostly Dollar, Thrifty, and Budget have all been a bit of trouble.  Online checkin is definitely a bonus with Alamo.

I'll keep checking as I still have a couple of weeks to go.


----------



## 1st Class (Feb 18, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I am pretty sure that when you rent through Car Rental Savers, that your reservation is still directly with Alamo. Just like a Costco reservation. You are booking through a third party that is getting paid a commission by the rental agency. You can still cancel at any time. So it is really no different than booking directly with Alamo. Using companies like Expedia or Priceline where you pay up front is a little more of a gamble if the price drops lower than what you paid. We have used Car Rental Savers before and I wouldn't have a problem doing it again.
> 
> I agree with csxjohn, paying at the kiosk is the same as paying at the counter. You may even be able to checkin online.



Ended up renting a mini-van for $170/wk from Alamo via carrentalsavers.  I was unable to check-in online so called and spoke to a rep who insisted I had an Expedia rental.  However, the wait at the counter was short and we were on our way in minutes. 

Just an observation -- Autoslash returned no availability at Alamo for mini-vans with a search in place since the fall, but full-size cars did show up a couple of times.  The mini-van was a much better fit for us.

Thanks again to all for your input.


----------



## Weimaraner (Feb 18, 2016)

It's funny because I thought of your post today and was wondering how it was shaping up..and here you are. Glad everything worked out for you. And I'll have to check out the website you used. I always like it when people post after their trip.


----------

